

Formatting F# source code for the Web - gcampbell
http://tomasp.net/articles/fswebsnippets-intro.aspx

======
dagheti
One of the joys of working in F# is how the stronger type system combined with
the type hover-overs allows for a sort of debugging-as-you-type that allows
you to think with the help of the type system. It really helps unwind
difficult problems and when there are errors you can easily see inline how to
fix them. This is an impressive use of that facility, though it's even more
useful when trying to solve a problem.

------
fleitz
Very cool. The tool tips are amazing. The snippets are making me think whether
an online version of Visual Studio might be possible.

